# Nikon d7000 vs canon eos 760d



## Basar15 (Oct 19, 2016)

Which one ı chose


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 19, 2016)

Which one do you prefer? Do you have any lenses that will fit either one? How much do you want to spend? What features do you use most?


----------



## goodguy (Oct 19, 2016)

I am sorry, are you asking to compare a camera that came out last year with a camera that came out at 2010, that's a gazillion year ago in tech years.
I used to own the Nikon D7000, very nice camera but that was so long ago and things moved since then.
If you want to make this right then compare the Canon T6S (760D) to Nikon D7200 which is Nikon's current D7xxx camera.

So if I was comparing the Nikon D7200 vs the Canon 760D I would go with the Nikon, it has better auto focus system, better sensor, 2 SD card slots. potentially can produce sharper images due to the lack of AA filter, slightly better low light performance, better dynamic range more features.

If for some weird reason the only 2 cameras I could choose from were the old and obsolete Nikon D7000 vs the Canon 760D then I would choose the Canon, just a much more modern camera.

Just to add to add the Canon 760D is a very good camera so while I do think the Nikon D7200 is better I still think the Canon 760D is a very good camera.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 19, 2016)

An outdated D7000 that still has better dynamic range,better color depth,better image quality,lower noise,longer battery life,much larger view finder 100 percent coverage,shoots faster FPS and shutter speeds of 1/8000 lets not forget two card slots.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 20, 2016)

although it's an old rebel model the Canon will give you better "IQ" image quality ... duh !


----------



## centauro74 (Oct 25, 2016)

The D7000 is better,  but be careful that model sometimes had problems with backfocusing,  I'll look into the D7100,  the focus is.. improved.
 FYI the canon 70D is a more proper match for the nikon D7000 or D7100.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

